# introducing Yombor Bivit



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a look at my costume for this year, I call him Yombor Bivit (don't ask). Will be wearing him at midwest haunters convention and throughout the year. I usually don't get into clowns much, but thought of the idea and got all the parts very cheap this year, and wanted something a bit different.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's creepy!

another excellant costume!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great. And now I have to ask, Yombor Bivit?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy has "carny" written all over him. I would totally expect to see him at a sideshow taking your dime and inviting you to step right up and see the amazing bearded lady:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another reason for me not to like clowns. He's creepy.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

For some reason, the three fingered hands are making this even more creepy.


----------

